
ABC Sydney HQ Raided by Australian Federal Police over Afghan Files Stories - langfo
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-05/abc-raided-by-australian-federal-police-afghan-files-stories/11181162
======
pentestercrab
Live tweeting of the raid can be found here:
[https://twitter.com/TheLyonsDen](https://twitter.com/TheLyonsDen)

------
londons_explore
When will journalists learn to hide digital and paper documents better than
"in my house" or "in my office".

Anything unpublished should be encrypted, and either the encryption key or the
data (or both) should be in an off-site location known only to the journalist
themselves. A microSD card hidden in a tree in a park for example.

~~~
A2017U1
The Crypto party in Sydney runs regular instructional meetups for media types,
it sadly doesn't get much participation.

This stuff is vital if not essential for democracy. Australia is slowly
devolving into an authoritarian state and the wellfed masses don't really seem
to care. Being a whistleblower used to to be a lot safer.

